
To-do app: Last day to get Thought Train for free - marcperel
https://www.thoughttrain.cc/thought-train-is-now-free-until-the-end-of-april/
======
marcperel
It sure has been a crazy passed few weeks all around the world. With social
distancing, lock downs, closed schools and everything else going on, staying
productive has been more difficult than ever.

With that said, to help productivity, I’ve decided to make Thought Train pay-
what-you-want until the end of April.

My own primary use for Thought Train in the last month has been to take notes
while on Zoom, Skype or Hangout calls, so I thought that since almost everyone
is going to be working from home, I want you to have the same option to
streamline your workflow.

Thought Train is a small app with a small audience of loyal users, so it’s
really the best I can do in this climate to help in a small way.

------
seagyn
Really love using this app. I purchased it before it was free and would
recommend getting whilst it still is!

------
trustedinterns
dig it! thanks so much

